# Checklist - Is this correct?



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey guys,

So I have the below checklist - could you tell me if I am missing anything or if I need to include anything else?
I am applying for a spouse settlement visa (Category B) for my Husband who is from the States - 

-Receipt for payment of priority visa service and roundtrip courier service 
-receipt of completed visa application 
-visa application 
-appendix 2 
-biometrics appointment receipt 

Identity Documents: 
Sponsor Passport Photo
Copy of Sponsor's Passport 
Applicant Passport Photo x 2
Applicant's Passport x 2

Financial Documents: 
1 x pay slip for sponsors new job
10 x sponsors pay slip for past 10 months employment at previous role (these are print out's as employer does them electrically, however it does state employer name and payroll number at the top)
1 x letter from sponsors employer confirming salary, employment type & how long have been working there
6 Months bank statements showing sponsors monthly payments from previous job & current
Letter of Employment from Sponsor's work place

Accommodation: 
Declaration from Sponsor's Parents allowing applicant to live at their property with them (3 bedroomed house)
Title Register showing property is owned by Sponsor's parents 
Passport Copies for both Sponsor's Parents 
Council tax bill

Relationship Documents: 
Marriage certificate x 2 (one copy)
Receipts for Places Attended Together x 2
Hotel Bookings x 2
Printed flight confirmations of all of our purchased flights to visit each other x 2
Screenshot of iMessages sent over the past 12 months x 2
Sample of cards exchanged between us x 2 
Facetime screenshots x 2
10 photos including wedding and meeting families etc x 2

Is this too much or would it be okay?
Do I basically copy everything twice and tie string around each bundle and label original & copies?

Thanks


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

I also have a P60 (sponsor) from 2015 if that helps too?


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

You should include a planned flight itinerary.

You need 12 full months of both payslips and bank statements. If they aren't originals, they will need to be authenticated. You should include the sponsor's employment contract.

You need a property inspection report since it's a shared accommodation.

You need a return envelope and waybill.

You make two sets of copies, one for you to keep and one to send with your originals.


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

salix said:


> You should include a planned flight itinerary.
> 
> You need 12 full months of both payslips and bank statements. If they aren't originals, they will need to be authenticated. You should include the sponsor's employment contract.
> 
> ...


Hey Salix,

Thank you.

I (the sponsor) have just started a new job so I do not have 12 months of payslips from this role however I will have one month for this job including contract plus 10 months payslips from my previous role. I can also include 12 months bank statements too that's not a problem.
Do I need a letter from my previous role to confirm that the payslips are authentic?
My bank will be able to stamp the electronic statements to authenticate these?

Could I provide a floor plan of the house instead of a inspection?

Can I ask what a waybill is? Is there a specific courier to use for the documentation?

Thanks


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

If you're filing under Cat. B, you need a full 12 mos. of payslips. If you only have 10 from your prior employer, you'll need to wait until you have two from your new employer.

If the prior payslips aren't originals, you'll need a letter from the previous employer to verify they are authentic.

The bank stamp will be fine.

The purpose of the inspection is to prove the house will not be overcrowded. You can have it done by the local council or a private inspector.

The waybill is the return postage for the passport (hopefully with the visa  ) and your documents. The return needs to be prepaid back to the applicant.


----------



## LovelyNJLily86 (Feb 15, 2015)

A flight itinerary is not necessary, so don't stress yourself over that. I didn't include one and I was approved within one day.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

The flight itinerary is the simplest thing you'll have to include, so no reason not to. Go to an airline, search for flights on the day you intend to travel and do a screen print of the result.

Done.


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

I have 12 months of payslips, just 11 of them are from previous employers and 1 will be from my new employer. 
I have been employed and paid every month so I can prove this.
I have also earnt well over the minimum financial requirement totaling 55 thousand pounds?

In Category B it mentions you'll need to prove that you've earned £18,600 in the last 12 months. Normally that means pay slips for the last 12 months including at least 1 from your new job. You also need to be currently employed earning a salary of £18,600/year. I have been paid well over in 6 months let alone 12 which is proved by my P60 as well as my payslips?

It also says : First, where the applicant’s partner and/or the applicant (if they are in the UK with permission to work) is in salaried employment at the date of application and has been with the same employer, or earning the amount relied upon, for less than the last 6 months, they can count the gross annual salary at the date of application towards the financial requirement. There is no required minimum period for this current employment, provided that the requirements for specified evidence under paragraph 2 of Appendix FM-SE can be met in respect of.
So surely this would mean my new salary will count for 6 months and I just need to provide evidence for the previous? Could someone confirm?


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

If you've been employed for less than six months with your current employer, you need to provide 12 months of documentation.

In your original post you said you had one month from your new employer and ten from your previous employer. If you meant to say eleven, then you are fine.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Viita said:


> I have 12 months of payslips, just 11 of them are from previous employers and 1 will be from my new employer.
> I have been employed and paid every month so I can prove this.
> I have also earnt well over the minimum financial requirement totaling 55 thousand pounds?
> 
> ...


No. What it means is that with your 1 pay slip from your new job, your 1 bank statement showing that pay slip being deposited and the letter from your employer you are proving that you are presently employed in a job earning at least £18,600/year. 

For Category B there are 2 requirements. You have to prove that you have earned at least £18,600 in the last 12 months with a combination of your new and old job AND that you still actually have a job earning £18,600/year. Your 12 pay slips and 12 bank statements prove that you earned £18,600 in the last 12 months. Your current pay slip, bank statement and letter of employment prove that you still actually have a job earning £18,600/year


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

So after some help from Clever Octopus (Thanks again!) can we clarify if the below final list is correct:
I. Applicant Information
a. Applicant’s letter of introduction
b. Passports (current)
c. Biometrics information
d. Two (2) passport-sized photographs
h. Proposed flight itinerary for intended date of travel to the UK

II. Sponsor Information
a. Sponsor’s letter of introduction
b. Passport bio pages (certified copy)

III. Financial Information
a. Letter of employment terms from HR for new role 
b. Principle statement of employment/employment contract
c. Payslips (12 months including new jobs first payslip)
f. P60
g. Statement of confirmation from bank
h. Bank statements from the account into which payslips are deposited *(does this also need to be 12 months or 6?*)

IV. Accommodation
a. Letter from sponsor’s mother confirming accommodation with her 
b. Property Inspection Report
c. Council tax statement
d. Mother & step fathers passport
e. Copy of deed

V. Genuineness of Relationship
a. Marriage certificate (certified copy from town clerk's office)
b. Photographs taken on wedding day 
c. Visit history and corresponding airline flight confirmation emails
d. Sample of iMessage logs
f. Facetime screenshots
g. Printed photographs from visits (date/location on back of each)

VI. VAF4A Appendix 2


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Twelve months of bank statements showing the paychecks being deposited.


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Also my P60 shows my income as 35k as I started working there in June and its from April to April..
My payslips however show 55k.
This won't be an issue if I have the bank statements and payslips will it? I am over the threshold so it shouldn't be a problem?
All these documents make you so paranoid about every little thing.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

You can attach a note to the P60 stating it only represents a partial year.


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Would this letter from my mother work for the parents support letter?:
Dear Entrance Clearance Officer,

RE: Applicant: Mrs APPLICANT, D.O.B. DATE, Sponsor: Mrs SPONSOR, D.O.B. DATE.

We, Mrs NAME – mother of sponsor and Mr. NAME – step father of sponsor are writing to confirm that we give the above named applicant, Mr. APPLICANT and her sponsor, Mrs. SPONSOR permission to live at our property at ADDRESS, rent free for as long as they wish.

Our property is a large three bedroom semi-detached property that we are the sole owners of. Currently, the only residents are ourselves.

We can confirm that there is enough room for APPLICANT & SPONSOR to move in and live here together. They will have sole use of a double size bedroom and two bathrooms.

We will support them as long as they need to stay here and will not request them to pay any money for rent.

Should you have any further questions please do not hesitate to contact us on the details above.

Yours Faithfully,


Mrs. NAME Mr. NAME
Mother of SPONSOR Step Father of SPONSOR 

Would this be okay?

I will be moving there with my husband upon arrival & leave my current apartment beginning of August a few weeks before he arrives.


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey guys,

So I have all my payslips & docs confirming authentication from HR on company letterhead.
My old role I was known by my maiden name - will this be an issue with the application as it isn't my new surname? Also my passport is in my maiden name - I can't change this yet as I have a number of business trips to the states lined up within the next month so I can't afford to wait for processing etc.

Seeing as my passport will be copied and they have my marriage certificate it should work out okay I hope?


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Your application needs to be completed with whatever name is on your passport. Your BRP will be issued with that name.

I believe you can then change your passport. You can pay to change your information over to your new name £100-200, I think. Or you can just carry both passports with your BRP.

I'm hoping this is the case, this is my plan as well.


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm confused..

My husband is the applicant and I am the sponsor. His name hasn't changed just mine and as we only got married 3 weeks ago and I still have 2 years on my passport plus travelling with work I haven't had the chance to change from my maiden name to my new surname.

Surely as he is the applicant and his surname is Muniz, my surname is Muniz on my wedding license but I enclose my passport which is still Anderson it wouldn't be a issue as I am not the person getting the BRP?

Could someone clarify?


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Yes, you're fine. I didn't remember you aren't the applicant.


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Phew!

I was just thinking ugh another thing to do! LOL..

Thank you


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

No worries finally found it!


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey guys..

So me & my husband use imessage & facetiming to stay in touch as its free..
We send imessages all day and all night to each other however i'm having a issue with getting any messages from my phone later then March this year as then my phone crashes as theres so many texts..
We don't message on facebook as we don't need to as we have our phones.
I have pages and pages of texts but they are only from the past 3 months as well as facetime logs from then too.
I have email receipts from etsy showing me sending him cards and gifts, cards sent to each other, plane tickets, maybe a few emails here and there from over the past 6 months as well as hotel receipts, theatre tickets, wedding photos, pictures with family etc. I'm worried that the specific every 6 months communication isn't fulfilled as we've been together 10 months. I need to see if theres anyway I can export my imessages. Are they pedantic about the timescales if theres more then enough evidence from the past 6 months?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You need to show that you've communicated over the whole of your relationship, not just the last 6 months. Etsy receipts, cards and gifts aren't the greatest proof. Communication and trips together are better along with 10-15 photos from across your relationship including the wedding.


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

We have communicated throughout our whole relationship but we text so much I can't load up history from January let alone last year because my phones just crashing. I have flight tickets (5 trips) from January this year, more then 15 photos, I have some emails exchanged from October from a business trip where I had no wifi to imessage, screenshots of facetime, maybe some phone call logs where imessage didn't work? We've been together less then a year however wouldn't all the above be substantial?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Since you've been together for such a short time you should really cover the entire time of your relationship with something like 1-2 log pages every 2-3 months. What about your husband? Can he get the info from his phone?


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Unfortunately my only laptop is a work laptop so I can't install itunes etc to open a backup.
I'll just have to use my mothers computer and export the info. 
I can provide logs from every 2-3 months without a issue. Basically screenshot a conversation from every 2 months showing the timestamp? Is there anything in specific I should be showing?


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Also in regards to the sponsor and applicant cover letters what should they entail? What should we cover?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You only needs logs, not conversations. Something like date, recipient, sender, subject. For example, a log page from October, a log page from December, etc.

Letters should outline your relationship in non-emotional terms and cover your common interests and plans for the future. They should broadly cover the same things but in your own words.


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey Nylon,

You've honestly been amazing so far I appreciate all your help.
Unfortunately with imessage it will be a screenshot of the convo but it will have the date and time at the top so it'll show his name in my phone, the content, the date, the time..
Would that be good enough? Unfortunately with iphones thats the typical layout.


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Basically like people giving whatsapp messages as proof...


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Also can it be a mixture of communication throughout the time including email, facetime and imessage?\

Do we need to state how long we've been together as i've read that relationship length doesn't matter as long as you've met and you have the proofs etc.


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Anyone got a answer?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Keep the communications evidence to no more than 10-15 pages in total. It's best not to mix and match.
You should write about your relationship history in your letters of introduction and sponsorship. While no minimum period is laid down, a very short period of acquaintance will naturally raise suspicions about the veracity of your relationship, except for arranged marriage.


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

I have a lot of imessage's, facetime screenshots which have the date & time it was taken in my photo album so it shows at the top of the photo, and due to the nature of how often we talk call logs for facetime. 
We've been together for a year so its not a very short period of time - should we try and include every month a screenshot of conversation or every few months alongside facetime screenshots? Not too sure how to lay it out. 

Also how many pictures should I include? Do I print these out and stick them on A4 paper with a explanation of where we are or what the occasion was?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

A few every month for 12 months should be ok.
About 10-15 photos.


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

I've just written my sponsorship letter - do you mind checking it out and seeing if it fits what they'll generally be looking for?

Title: Letter of Sponsorship.

Dear Entry Clearance Officer.

This is a letter of sponsorship for my husband (his name), in his application for the United Kingdom settlement visa.

I first came across my partner on Instagram in May 2014 and from the first time we spoke we didn't ever stop - facetiming and texting all day and night. We first met in person in December 2014 in his home state of New York and we've been inseparable ever since... We met again in February in New York, March in London, May in New York & June in Washington with our honeymoon booked to Puerto Rico in July to celebrate our wedding with his family.

We were engaged in January and were married in June this year in New York City in a very intimate ceremony. We plan to celebrate our wedding with our families in London (wedding party planned for 28th of August) and Puerto Rico (15th of July).

We share the same interests in travel, we plan to travel all around the world together in our future, we love the same music and movies & we both enjoy cooking and trying new cuisines.
I absolutely adore his sense of humor, transparent honesty and deep sense of commitment, and I love how he loves me and treats me. We both can't wait to start our own family together.

We have chosen to begin the process of settling together as husband & wife in the UK (as opposed to the USA) because of my career and the opportunities I have within the company I work for.

If this application is successful, we look forward to making the United Kingdom our home and hope to start a family and save to buy our first home in due course.

Yours sincerely,
(my full name)


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Excellent. You hit all the right notes. You may like to edit out one of two references of having children. Instead of word love, you may like to use devotion instead, such as how you like his devotion to you.


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Would the below work for the application letter? It's different from my sponsor letter but they both hit the same marks:

Title: Letter of Application

Dear Entry Clearance Officer.

My name is (husbands name) and I am applying for a spousal settlement visa.

I met my wife on the phone application "instagram" in May 2014 whilst I was recovering from a bike accident. We started messaging each other which then turned into Facetime calls and texts every day - the only time we didn't talk was when we were sleeping! We met for the first time in December when my wife flew to New York City to spend our first new years together and to also celebrate my 35th birthday. She left in January and returned in February for Valentines. I then went to London in March, my wife returned in May and then we spent some time together in Washington in June.

I knew I wanted to spend the rest of my life with my wife so proposed to her in January 2015. We were married on the 15th of May 2015 in Manhattan. As our parents both live in completely different countries and my mother is very elderly we decided to have an intimate ceremony in New York, to then celebrate our wedding in London & Puerto Rico with our families.

(my wifes name) and I have the kind of relationship that I consider to be very rare. There is so much love between us and I feel that is mainly due to the mutual understanding, admiration, and respect that we have for each other. Our fundamental beliefs about life are very much in line with one another, while simultaneously our differences as people allow us to balance each other out. We both love to travel, eat, and are addicted to the same television shows on Netflix.

We have decided to live together as husband and wife in the United Kingdom as my wife has a great job working within a very successful business, which has a lot of potential for her future career.

I thank you for taking the time to read this letter of application. I trust that we have been able to provide sufficient documentation required. If successful, we look forward to buying our first home together in the United Kingdom and starting our own family.

Yours sincerely,
(husbands name)


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Okay my friend who also came from the US to the UK suggested a few edits so please see below edit..

Title: Letter of Application

Dear Entry Clearance Officer.

My name is (husbands name) and I am applying for a spousal settlement visa.

I met my wife on the phone application "Instagram" in May 2014 while I was recovering from a bike accident. We started messaging each other which then turned into Facetime calls and texts every day - the only time we didn't talk was when we were sleeping! We met for the first time in December when my wife flew to New York City to spend our first new years together and to also celebrate my 35th birthday. She left in January and returned in February for Valentines. I then visited London in March, my wife returned in May and then Washington in June.

I knew I wanted to spend the rest of my life with my wife so proposed to her in January 2015. We were married on the 15th of May 2015 in Manhattan. As our parents both live in completely different countries and my mom is very elderly we decided to have an intimate ceremony in New York, to then celebrate our wedding in London & Puerto Rico with our families.

(wifes name) and I have the kind of relationship that I consider to be very rare. There is so much love between us and I feel that is mainly due to the mutual understanding, admiration, and respect that we have for each other. Our fundamental beliefs about life are very much in line with one another, while simultaneously our differences as people allow us to balance each other out. We both love to travel, plan to travel the world together over the years, try out new restaurants, and we are both addicted to the same TV shows on Netflix. We also both love art - be that listening to music together, going to the theater, visiting museums or watching a movie. We enjoy every second together.

We have decided to live together as husband and wife in the United Kingdom as my wife has a great job working within a very successful business, which has a lot of potential for her future career. I also love the culture and history of the United Kingdom. I studied Construction Engineering and Architecture at college and love admiring and appreciating the historic buildings & castles. I also have a passion for cycling and look forward to exploring the country further on my bike. I can see myself fitting in and flourishing within the UK and would love the opportunity to build my future here.

I thank you for taking the time to read this letter of application. I trust that we have been able to provide sufficient documentation required. If successful, we look forward to buying our first home together in the United Kingdom and starting our own family.

Yours sincerely,
(husbands name)


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

I don't think statements like "the only time we didn't talk was when we were sleeping!" are very useful. It seems a bit overly emotive to me. There are also a lot of "my wife" statements regarding visits before you were married, which is slightly confusing. This is just my opinion  



> We were married on the 15th of May 2015 in Manhattan


Your situation is so like mine it's uncanny, right down to the wedding day and elderly parent (my husband's father is 93)  I wish you so much luck!


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Well I didn't know what to write as I am his wife now and I didn't want to say fiancee/girlfriend.. Should I just write my name there? Partner? Any suggestions? 

I can take out that statement thats fine I just wanted to emphasise that we literally talk ALL day ALL night we only stop when we sleep. Literally lol..

Thats so crazy! Same situation and date! Haha.. His mother is 85 so she can't fly all the way to London and my family can't fly all the way to Puerto Rico. 

Also another question..

My husband has a son however his childs mother doesn't really let him see him as they don't get on. His child isn't moving with him or intending to move. I do not need to mention this on the letter as it's irrelevant to his application? We have documented that he has a child on the application form and stated that he isn't moving or applying to move here.


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Another question that i've just thought of.. Does my partner (applicant) need to supply a payslip from his job? I didn't think so but i've seen it on a few lists?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

There is a question on the application about whether he works. If the answer is yes he should provide proof which a an include a pay slip, bank statement and or letter from his employer.


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey Nylon,

Not a problem I'll get the payslip and the letter.

Thanks


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi guys,

Quick question..

I've seen people provide applicants old passports with their application? My husband only has his current passport which was recently issued? He hasn't got the old one as they kept it when they sent him his new one however it didn't have any travel stamps in it as he's only travelled in the US?

With my passport (sponsor) what do I photocopy? Just the part with my photo and expiry info?

Thanks


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

He can mention his old passport and say just that - they kept it.

For you, open your passport to the photo page and just make a copy of those two open pages.


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey guys,

So on the Appendix 2 questions I have a question regarding 1.19 - have you lived with your sponsor akin to marriage at any time?

We haven't lived together as he is in the states and I am in London..
I have crossed no and I have written "because my wife lives in the UK and I live in the USA".. Is that okay as a response? 
I just want to make sure everything is correct and I get nothing wrong.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Fine


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey guys,

Feeling super anxious and stressed about getting this application together and just overthinking and worrying myself.

So I can only get relationship history for the past 10 out of 12 months we've been together. I also have screenshots of our calls (facetime and facetime audio) for the past month to show how often we speak as well as facetime screenshots over the past 12 months too.
Will this be satisfactory alongside photos, the 6 boarding passes and flight bookings we have as well as any cards/hotel bookings etc?

Also in the appendix application form I have payslips from 2 previous employers plus my months payslip from my new job - I can see it asks for all my previous employers info (1 payslip from one company - 10 months payslips from another - this months payslip from new employer totalling 60k including comm 40 without comm). Will they look at this unfavorably as they aren't all from one employer or two maximum?
Also do I count commission into the yearly salary before tax or not?


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi guys, 

Could someone confirm if commission is included in the appendix or just basic salary?


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

> 5.5.7.
> Overtime,
> commission
> -
> ...


So for the 12 months payslips I provide I calculate the total earnt as my basic salary including commission. My employment offer will also state 40k basic plus OTE of an additional 40k so my salary will be 80k in total? Am I right?

So in section 3.11 I will put 80,000 as this is my salary as confirmed by my employer for the next 12 months & then in section 3.20 I add up all my payments including commission before tax and put the total there?


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

As I understand it, the calculated salary will actually be your base salary, plus an _annualised average_ of the overtime on your payslips over the past six-month period. So that additional income is the total amount of overtime on your payslips over the past six months, divided by six to find the monthly average, then multiplied by twelve (annualisation). That is then added to your base salary.

Please anyone jump in with a correction if I am wrong!


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm applying via Cat B so I will be including my new job's 1st month payslip plus 11 months previous employment..

So how would we work it out? I'm confused LOL..

It wouldn't be overtime it's commission as I work in sales so it varies on how much I bring a month but my on target earnings in my new role is an additional 40k on top of my salary?


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Ah, commission then, not overtime... But the calculation should still be the same. It says in the guidance notes that it's calculated as a six month annualised average, and it seems this is regardless of whether you are depending on category A or category B. Just what I'm reading here.


----------



## Xhuntaar13 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi viita I have read your thread from the start. I'm really happy to see how much love and affection you have for your husband. I hope your application is successful. Please do let us know the outcome. I'm going to apply for my wife end of July. Also my respect goes to everyone who is helping her on this thread. Good luck.


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Xhuntaar13 said:


> Hi viita I have read your thread from the start. I'm really happy to see how much love and affection you have for your husband. I hope your application is successful. Please do let us know the outcome. I'm going to apply for my wife end of July. Also my respect goes to everyone who is helping her on this thread. Good luck.


Thank you so much! We are applying on Tuesday and getting the ball rolling so looking to get this sorted ASAP. Good luck to you also!


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

clever-octopus said:


> Ah, commission then, not overtime... But the calculation should still be the same. It says in the guidance notes that it's calculated as a six month annualised average, and it seems this is regardless of whether you are depending on category A or category B. Just what I'm reading here.


Yes you are right.. SO they use a 6 month average? What 6 months are they averaging as I am providing 12 months payslips? lol..

Joppa? Nylon? Could someone please clarify as I do not want to get my application incorrect?


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Could a moderator please help me with this? I'm trying to finish off this application and unsure.


----------



## Xhuntaar13 (Jun 23, 2015)

Are you sorting out all the paperwork yourself. If yes just get a solicitor to do a final check for you just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Xhuntaar13 said:


> Are you sorting out all the paperwork yourself. If yes just get a solicitor to do a final check for you just to be on the safe side.


I've been told by a lot of people here that solicitors are poorly advised and a waste of money and time.

I earn over the threshold I am just unsure on what to put as my salary because I get a basic salary + commission which varies month on month.

I'm getting all the paperwork ready for my husband - I'm the sponsor.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Under Cat A, you first multiply your lowest salaried pay during the past 6 months by 12. For your overtime and bonuses etc, take an average over 6 months and annualise it, i.e. add the extras together over 6 months, divide by 6 and multiply by 12. Then add the two figures together. That's your total annual income you enter.
Why are you providing the last 12 months' pay?


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey Joppa,
I started a new job last month so I've got to apply under Cat B and supply 12 months pay slips, 12 months bank statements.. (Including this months first pay slip in my new job, the statement which shows the payment from my new employer and a letter confirming my employment terms).
I work in a sales role so I have a basic plus a OTE (commission) so I wondered if I used just the basic or the OTE included in my yearly salary for the 12 months or still average over 6 months?
Do I add the OTE and my basic together for my yearly salary ahead or just the basic as the commission isn't guaranteed?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

In that case you just add up all your payslips for the last 12 months. You don't need to distinguish between basic pay and commission but just add up the whole pay packets.


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Okay thats fine and what do I put when it asks for annual income before tax? Just my basic salary of 40k not including my on target earnings?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Including commission.


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Great thank you it's much appreciated! I'll ensure my boss includes on my letter of employment my salary + OTE so they can also see it confirmed/.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Xhuntaar13 (Jun 23, 2015)

Good luck with your application?


----------



## Travelling Surfer83 (Oct 28, 2014)

Ok, my visa experience is from my girlfriends successfull 'Visit visa' when she visited me from the Philippines.
Not sure how much relationship evidence you will require as youre already married but we included emails, letters and phone logs as well as photos of us together from my trip to the Phils last year.
I also included photos of my house where she was to be staying as well as a copy of the land registry certificate.
I also included a copy of my savings account to back up my financial evidence.
As regards the flight itinerary, I spoke to STA travel who done me a flight booking with her name and flight dates on purely for the visa application. It cost nothing as its only a schedule but looks the part !

Best of luck


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Right..

So I have everything finally! YAY!

Could we double check the below to see if there's anything missed?

I spent the past weekend printing and sorting everything..

I have printed everything x 2 for copy and copy for myself. These will be tied together by string.

*Documents*

Waybill
Appendix 2VAF 4A 
Receipt for payment of priority visa service
Receipt of completed visa application
Biometrics appointment receipt
Flight Itinerary

Identity Documents:
Applicant Passport Photo x 2
Applicant's Passport + copy
Copy of Sponsor's Passport

Financial Documents:

1 x copy of current employment contract for sponsor
1 x Payslip for Sponsors new role (30th June 2015)
11 x sponsors pay slip for past 11 months employment at previous role (these are print out's as employer does them electrically, however it does state employer name and payroll number at the top)
Letter from previous employer confirming electronic payslips & authenticy
Letter from sponsors employer confirming salary, employment type & how long have been working there
12 Months bank statements showing sponsors monthly payments from previous job & current
1 month payslip from applicant
Letter from applicants job confirming role salary & how long they've worked there
P60 for sponsor (this is for a partial year totalling 35k - do I need to add this in?

Accommodation:
Declaration from Sponsor's Parents allowing applicant to live at their property with them (3 bedroomed house)
Title Register showing property is owned by Sponsor's parents
Passport Copies for both Sponsor's Parents
Council tax bill
Marriage certificate (mother just got married so name is different to passport)
Property inspection report

Relationship Documents:
Marriage certificate 
Hotel Bookings
Printed flight confirmations of all of our purchased flights to visit each other (6 visits in the past 6 months)
Screenshot of iMessages & facetime messages sent over the past 12 months
1 months example of facetime calls & how frequent we talk
17 photos from every visit to each other including wedding (printed on photo paper and glued onto A4 white paper with dates and location written above).


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Remember to put the VFSGlobal priority receipt first in the parcel 

You'll need a printed copy of the application itself, write the IHS number clearly on the front page

Hotel bookings are unnecessary since you're submitting the eTicket receipts from all of your visits

Does your communication evidence thoroughly cover your entire relationship?


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

We got together the 30th of June and I have texts call logs and FaceTime from September to today's date.

I got a new phone in September so I couldn't go any further back unfortunately and it won't show on phone bills as we FaceTime/FaceTime audio.

I really don't think July and August will be a huge issue if they have through logs and 6 visits from then on?

Is this the application you initially fill out online? What does it contain? Hubby is doing that tomorrow whilst I'm on the phone so I'll make sure he prints it out - does it give the option?


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

The main thing we need to satisfy is that we've met and the relationship is genuine. Proving me communicate when we're apart. I've given them every month a few years for the past 11 months. In June and July I wasn't really thinking of the whole "we'll need visa proof I must screenshot" lol, however the fact we've been together every 4 weeks since December and we text non stop and cal for hours a night will surely satisfy that tick box they need to tick off.


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey guys..

So with the waybill does it have to go to my husbands home address?
His post seems to go missing being in a large apartment block and wanted to know if he could use his work address?


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

For July/August, do you have any other communication evidence besides that on your phone? Even just one email here and there? It might be a noticeable gap if you stated that your relationship began in June, but I personally doubt it will be an issue. You might see closer scrutiny in this area of the application if your husband were from a country that has a high rate of fraudulent marriages for the sake of immigration.

One thing I forgot to mention is that you should show evidence of his employment if he is employed currently.

You can certainly use his work address on the waybill - I had mine sent to work as well, since I knew someone would be able to sign for it (though I ended up accosting the poor DHL deliveryman in the parking lot before he ever got to the building LOL).


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

I have literally downloaded ALL my phone bills from July 1st to September but I have no records as everything is via facetime and imessage. I got my new phone in September so nothing on my back up from before then and he got a new phone in October so we can't get anything at all.
We didn't skype, kik, viber or anything we just used our iphones.. It was so early in our relationship we just didn't screenshot. However I have included 3 sets of texts from different times in the month from September - end of June plus call logs and facetime screen shots as well as 6 flight itineraries. Surely that will subside any scrutiny if there main concern is you've met and you keep in touch every 6 months you are apart? I just have nothing else I can provide .. I have also included 17 photos from every visit.

I have got a months paystubs from him (4 payslips) plus a letter from his employer confirming job title, start date and his salary.

Okay perfect we will put his work address! Nobody is ever in his apartment and the postmen in the bronx are very questionable! LOL


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

So hubby is applying online today & booking biometric..
Quick question about the VAF4A - its asking "is your sponsor currently living in the UK?" and if yes when did she arrive?
I've lived here my whole life so do I put my date of birth? LOL 

Also sponsors given name should be my passport name.. I now have my husbands surname however I haven't changed my passport over. Does he put my maiden name and then put my new name in the "other names I may be known as" section?

Confused..


----------



## HatakeSage (Feb 4, 2015)

You put the date of birth ^ I saw someone ask that a few days ago 

I'm not sure by the way of the second thing, as I was wondering the same as my mother's family name is now my dads name.. do I put her maiden or new name? It is confusing!


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

LOL - thats pretty funny.. Been in the UK from 20th July 1986 fresh out of the womb..

They ask your spouses name further up.. And that will be my new name..

But it's just the sponsor part thats confused me.. Is my new surname my other known name or my family name..
My passport is my maiden name as I still have a year and a half on it but will be changed soon..

Someone helppppp us lol please..


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey guys,

Are paperclips or staples offensive to use? It just seems a ton of paperwork and I feel obliged to clip things together (such as the millions of pages of bank statements!)


----------



## HatakeSage (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm using paperclips on my work. Staples wont go through since theres so many papers. haha


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

I am a neat freak and I just can't deal with the unorganisation LOL.. Paperclips at LEAST I hope! Makes it look a little less crazy.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Don't use staples or clips. Simple put everything in a logical order and tie with string. They take your package apart and put it on an order to suit the ECO so clips and staples just create extra work.


----------



## Xhuntaar13 (Jun 23, 2015)

Can plastic wallet be used. To separate in order?


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Not recommended. They know what they're looking for. Just give a list of included documents in order.


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey guys,

So documents are being sent out tomorrow from New York! Eeeeek!

Just to confirm - I only supply copies of documents I need the originals back for i.e marriage certificate, property deed, payslips, photos..

I do not need to copy every single document provided?


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

We've paid the visa costs, we just have the IHS charge & the priority cost to pay in the morning before we send it off (hubbys company's payroll forgot to pay them last week over the holidays -_-) 

Where do I write the IHS number once paid? On the top of what application form? Do I also print out the confirmation that it's paid?


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Write it on the top/front of the application, something like "IHS#________" and include a printout of the receipt.


----------

